# what type of wood ?



## morkdach (May 31, 2010)

what types are these they were given to me as pecan oak hickory left to right not to sure about the oak and hickory which is which


----------



## flbobecu (May 31, 2010)

Not sure either - but that Pecan stump is a hell of a nice piece. Is it ready to use wood or does it need a little seasoning?


----------



## morkdach (May 31, 2010)

FLbobecu said:


> Not sure either - but that Pecan stump is a hell of a nice piece. Is it ready to use wood or does it need a little seasoning?


its dry and ready to use and i used some of the right on some buckboard i did today thought it was hickory but not to sure when i smelled the smoke. it smelled excellent but not what i was  used too


----------



## fftwarren (May 31, 2010)

the one on the left aint pecan, the other 2 may be pecan(need to see the bark). the one on the left looks like oak, possible hickory though. but from that photo there, my guess is oak, pecan, and hickory from left to right


----------



## morkdach (May 31, 2010)

ok here ya go


----------



## fftwarren (May 31, 2010)

hickory, oak, pecan

someone feel free to correct me. I smoke with hickory and pecan regularly so the only one throwin me is the oak because theres so many variety of oak. but pecan has that flaky looking bark like on the right. hickory has the very uniform looking bark like on the left and oak can be any variety but appears to be the middle one


----------



## chefrob (May 31, 2010)

i was thinkin pecan, hickory, and oak..........


----------



## fftwarren (May 31, 2010)

One way to know for sure is, try to sink an axe into that log. if it goes in about 1/4" with a full swing, that's hickory. If you can really sink it in there then its prolly oak. But it looks like hickory to me. but like I said if its like trying to split steel then its hickory. Hickory is an extremely hard wood


----------



## morkdach (May 31, 2010)

chefrob said:


> i was thinkin pecan, hickory, and oak..........


Thanks I  was guessing this but just a guess


----------



## fftwarren (May 31, 2010)

Im about 95% sure about hickory, oak, pecan. for sure #1 is not pecan and #3 is pecan 100%. Im bout to go take some pics of pecan and hickory for you to compare. Give me about 5 minutes or so


----------



## uncle_lar (May 31, 2010)

the pecan is on the far right, oak in the middle and the one on the left is hickory

I could almost duplicate that hickory log with one I have here and I have pecan also with bark that looks just like the one on the right


----------



## fftwarren (May 31, 2010)

pecan is at the top, notice the very flaky bark, you can pull alot of the bark of by hand

Hickory is the bottom. notice the very uniform unchanging bark pattern


----------



## chefrob (May 31, 2010)

our pecan does not have that kind of bark....it is much finer but it is not like that hickory. your hickory does look like that 1st log......thx.


----------



## fftwarren (May 31, 2010)

yea there are different types of pecan trees. so it could be different looking. I think you still safe with the pecan on the right though. although its different, it still resembles it just by the pattern


----------



## DanMcG (May 31, 2010)

FFTWarren said:


> Hickory is the bottom. notice the very uniform unchanging bark pattern


LOl sorry but I got shag bark hickory here and it looks just like your pecan. If I had to guess, which I am, I'd say left to right is pecan cause we don't see it up here. then hickory and oak on the right.

That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it :)


----------



## zackberger43090 (Aug 25, 2017)

Quick question I'm brand new to smoking and want to cook baby back ribs, beef brisket, and salmon fillets but all my recipes call for different woods what would you guys recommend?


----------



## bbqwillie (Aug 26, 2017)

zackberger43090 said:


> Quick question I'm brand new to smoking and want to cook baby back ribs, beef brisket, and salmon fillets but all my recipes call for different woods what would you guys recommend?


You can use pretty much anything you want for the pork and beef. I'd go light on the fish, don't want to overwhelm the fish with wood flavor. 

Personally, apple or pecan for the pork. Oak or hickory for the beef. I always use something light, like lilac or cherry, for fish because I like the fish taste. Of course, there is nothing that says you can't mix woods, so find what YOU like on those meats and use that.


----------

